#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  How to recover files from an cracked external hard disk?

## Shana

My friend had a hard disk and once it fell down from her bag and cracked on one side.
And then the PC wouldn't detect the hard disk properly.
Is it possible to recover the files after that?

----------


## Kyle Arnold

i think he should find a data recovery service, they usually can arrange a courier to collect your device from your home or a convenient location. I remember last time when i reinstall the windows , i formated my hard disk by mistake, but i had there all my photos, data , documents, and i've found a recovery data service, that helped me to restore it .

----------

